# saveourbucks



## roux

Came across this website dedicated to saving the bucks and identifying all their problems as a franchise. I wanted to get it out to my fellow Bucks fans as this is becoming a more pressing issue with our lease at the Bradley Center running out soon, our terrible ownership and management and Seattle's deep pockets and strong desire to get the NBA back. Its a good read that all Bucks fans should digest.

www.saveourbucks.com


----------



## Basel




----------



## RollWithEm

Those fast facts are brutal:



> Only one Bucks player has made an all-star team since 2001 (Michael Redd-2004)
> 
> Bucks aren't competitive as their winning percentage is only 23rd overall the past two decades in addition to being bottom five in other success metrics


----------



## Badger36

Looks like the Bucks are well on their way to that lottery pick.


----------



## Kreutz35

We're sorry for Jabari!


----------



## Adam

RollWithEm said:


> Those fast facts are brutal:


When they beat the Heat in the regular season a couple years back they dropped confetti. Now it makes more sense.


----------



## roux

Adam said:


> When they beat the Heat in the regular season a couple years back they dropped confetti. Now it makes more sense.


They did that after all home wins, i hated it


----------



## Badger36

roux said:


> They did that after all home wins, i hated it


Next thing you know, we'll be flying, "W" flags like Cub fans.


----------



## Bubbles

kreutz35 said:


> We're sorry for Jabari!


Getting Jabari would be great and would give us a legit #1 scoring option which we haven't had since Redd. I think he'll go to Utah though if they pick ahead of us.


----------



## ATLien

Badger36 said:


> Next thing you know, we'll be flying, "W" flags like Cub fans.


Or retiring Aaron Rodgers jersey #.


----------



## Kreutz35

I just love that the best promotion the Bucks could muster last season was bringing Vanilla Ice in for "90's Night"


----------



## Badger36

kreutz35 said:


> I just love that the best promotion the Bucks could muster last season was bringing Vanilla Ice in for "90's Night"


"Country night" when they played OKC was pretty terrible too. The dancers dressed up like cowgirls.


----------



## Kreutz35

http://captiongenerator.com/10794/Hitlers-Rage-on-the-2013-Milwaukee-Bucks

Herb Kohl after finding out about the SaveOurBucks Billboard.


----------



## Gronehestu

Nobody wants to play in Milwaukee. How many times have we heard it from players? Combine the NBA's pathetic structure of star players congregating on 3 or 4 teams with everyone's unfounded dislike of the city and horrible player management and it's no wonder the team is a disaster. I kinda doubt it'll ever get better for a struggling team like Milwaukee in a league like the NBA. A top 3 draft pick this year could; hell, if they can pull it off in OKC and have a top 5 team, it's possible for Milwaukee....I just don't see it as probable. 

I do find it funny though how people don't like Milwaukee. They'll go play in a shithole like Detroit, but oh god anything but Milwaukee...lolwut


----------



## Badger36

Gronehestu said:


> Nobody wants to play in Milwaukee. How many times have we heard it from players? Combine the NBA's pathetic structure of star players congregating on 3 or 4 teams with everyone's unfounded dislike of the city and horrible player management and it's no wonder the team is a disaster. I kinda doubt it'll ever get better for a struggling team like Milwaukee in a league like the NBA. A top 3 draft pick this year could; hell, if they can pull it off in OKC and have a top 5 team, it's possible for Milwaukee....I just don't see it as probable.
> 
> I do find it funny though how people don't like Milwaukee. They'll go play in a shithole like Detroit, but oh god anything but Milwaukee...lolwut


As they say, winning changes everything. If the Bucks were competing for NBA championships every year, it would be different.
You mentioned OKC. No way that is an exciting place to live, considering its location.


----------



## ATLien

Location doesn't matter, does it? The New York Teams aren't benefiting from that very much. Or Chicago.


----------



## Gronehestu

ATLien said:


> Location doesn't matter, does it? The New York Teams aren't benefiting from that very much. Or Chicago.


There will always be teams that disappoint despite their situational advantages, but of course it matters. If you don't have stars in the NBA, you're not going to win in any serious manner. More than any team sport I've ever known to exist, NBA basketball is about having more than one guy who is outstanding even among world's most outstanding players. 

How in the world, aside from exceptional luck in the draft, do you get those types of guys to congregate in a place that, for whatever reason, they don't like? If not for wondrous luck of a high pick and a draftee(s) who comes through on their immense potential (OKC), how is a team like Milwaukee to compete against 'cool' cities that have acquired superstars to build around? Location definitely matters in the NBA. Hopefully the Bucks will one day land the kind of transcendent player who makes other great players want to play with him in Milwaukee, but I don't know who that guy is nor when he'll arrive.


----------



## Badger36

ATLien said:


> Location doesn't matter, does it? The New York Teams aren't benefiting from that very much. Or Chicago.


Location is a huge tool when it comes to bringing players in.


----------



## Badger36

In other news, it was recently announced that the Kohl Center will co-host the 2016 Frozen Four (college hockey). Reportedly, the Bradley Center put in a bid too and I cant help but think the fact of how antiquated the BC is played a role in them not getting to hose the FF. 
It did host the FF in '06.


----------



## Kreutz35

If this is true, that's tremendous news for the Bucks! It would make sense for management to jump on board with the tank now. Save Our Bucks shows them the positives that the fanbase will support a tank job while management can still publicly deny tanking.


----------



## Kreutz35

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck...den-team-ownership-b99164834z1-236044431.html

And even more good news for Bucks fans today!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## Kreutz35




----------



## Kreutz35

http://saveourbucks.com/what-are-the...eourbucks-com/

Great article about SaveOurBucks that really hits the nail on the head.


----------



## roux

> TNA Star Austin Aries will be making a special appearance at the Save Our Bucks / “Winning Takes Balls” billboard release party this Monday, December 23 in Milwaukee. In additional to rallying support for the Save Our Bucks campaign, the event will raise money for the MACC Fund (Midwest Athletes Against Childhood Cancer). This is a GREAT opportunity for fans in Milwaukee to support their Bucks, raise money for a GREAT cause and meet The Greatest Man That Ever Lived!
> 
> SAVE OUR BUCKS Billboard Release Party
> When: Monday, December 23rd 7pm Start
> Where: The Loaded Slate
> 1137 N. Old World 3rd Street
> Milwaukee, WI 53202
> 414-273-5700
> 
> WHY: To celebrate the “Winning Takes Balls” Billboard going up on 4th & McKinley, meet other Bucks fans and raise money for the MACC Fund. $5 cover at the door ALL goes to the MACC Fund. The bar is also donating a portion of bar sales. There will be drink specials and the kitchen is open if you want to order food.
> 
> SPECIAL GUEST Milwaukee Native TNA “Impact” Wrestler Austin Aries will be making an appearance to promote & support Save Our Bucks Mission! Austin has been a Bucks fan for decades and as a native Milwaukeean Austin Aries is passionate about his city keeping its NBA franchise in Milwaukee and built for the future years of success.
> 
> So, if you are in Milwaukee and you support this movement come out to the event to help raise money for a great cause and help further the mission to Save Our Bucks!
> 
> For more information about Save Our Bucks, please visit www.saveourbucks.com
> For information on the MACC fund, please visit http://www.maccfund.org/


Awesome that a quasi celebrity is throwing some support out there. I wish I could attend but I have to work tomorrow night


----------



## Bubbles

http://youtu.be/3SR72h60nK0?t=15m57s


----------

